# Arctic coast guard helicopter crash kills 3



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2013)

CBC News is reporting that a helicopter, operating from CGS Amundsen, has crashed. Three are reported dead.






The helicopter was operating with the Canadian Goast Guard research icebreaker Amundsen, shown here, when the chopper crashed.
(Jacques Boissinot/Canadian Press)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2013)

Crap, I hope it's nobody I know, RIP


----------



## Lightguns (10 Sep 2013)

RIP


----------



## R933ex (10 Sep 2013)

RIP to all three.


----------



## my72jeep (10 Sep 2013)

From all of us at Wilderness Helicopters Rest in Peace.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2013)

Pilot, ships Captain and a Scientist. On ice recce apparently.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Sep 2013)

I listened to an interview on CBC radio on the way home.  Very sad news, I can imagine how much the crew is hurting right now at the loss.  My deepest condolences to the families of all three men.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (10 Sep 2013)

Rest in peace


----------



## CougarKing (10 Sep 2013)

Rest in Peace to these three who lost their lives so far away from their homes.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2013)

Condolences to all family, colleagues and friends ....


----------



## chrisf (11 Sep 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2013/09/10/north-chopper-crash.html


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

Already posted under Security and Emergency Services:

Three dead in Arctic helicopter crash


----------



## chrisf (12 Sep 2013)

RIP to all involved...

If there was any good luck, it's that two of the passenger seats were empty.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Sep 2013)

When I think of the things I know the CCG has done and been involved in, I am truly surprised the fatality rate is not higher. 

The ones I can recall:

Young Seaman crushed by loose cargo on the Camsell 
Tom Shelby on the bull Harbour Lifeboat 
3 in the Middle Cove incident


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2013)

An update: the CCG aims to recover the BO105 helo's wreckage.

link



> *Coast Guard ships hope to recover helicopter that crashed in icy Arctic Ocean*
> 
> GATINEAU, Qc - Two Canadian Coast Guard ships are trying to find and recover a helicopter that crashed last week in the icy Arctic Ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintage CCG (27 Oct 2013)

@^Colin P

You mentioned a fatality on board the Camsell. I'm not familiar with that incident, so perhaps you could offer a date when this occurred. Are you saying it was in the Camsell's first 3 years? (1959-1962)

Since the Canadian Coast Guard was created in January 1962 from the previous Department of Transport Marine Service, there have been 34 fatalities on duty (now 37).

There have also been two additional shipboard personnel who have fallen overboard while off duty and have not been included in those memorialized.

Vintage CCG

* Learn the history of Canada's Civilian Marine Service at VintageCCG on Facebook.com


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Oct 2013)

I have heard the story from my Bosun and few others. Apparently they were on their way to the Arctic. One of those crappy fuel carrying landing barges secured on the well deck, broke free. They were standing on the hatch cover trying to secure it and the seaman jumped down to get a line on it and it shifted, crushing him. That's all I know. I will try asking around.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Oct 2013)

Vintage CCG:

Any reason why the two seaman that fell overboard are not memorialized?

I notice you use the term that they were "off-duty" when it happened, but were obviously onboard a Coast-Guard ship.

I am not familiar with this distinction. In the Navy, we may be off-watch, but as long as we are onboard, we are on "duty"  and can be called upon at a second's notice to carry out any task that may arise. Is that not the same in the Coast-Guard?


----------



## mariomike (30 Oct 2013)

Vintage CCG said:
			
		

> Since the Canadian Coast Guard was created in January 1962 from the previous Department of Transport Marine Service, there have been 34 fatalities on duty (now 37).



Brief details of those who died in the Line of Duty:
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/coast-guard-honours-own-with-memorial-783111.htm


----------

